# Semi-Auto Nail clippers



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My wife says she hasn't given up on semi-autos, yet. So I pulled out the Ruger P89 and loaded it with SnapCaps. 

I wanted to make sure she could rack the slide. I showed her the proper method and handed it over to her. She did a good job, was able to get the slide racked with little problem. She decided she wanted to get proficient with the gun, so she practiced some more.

She reloaded the snap caps and racked rapidly. One, two, three, SCREAM.

:smt103 :smt103 :smt104 

She moved her fingers too close to the ejection port and bent back one fingernail half-way down the finger, and clipped another one clean off.


:smt107 
:smt022 

I looked at the gun, and there was her finger nail, poking straight up from the ejuection port, trapped by the slide.

I think its back to revolvers ... for a while.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I think its back to revolvers ... for a while.
> 
> WM


Wow.... OUCH! :smt022 :smt022 :smt022


----------

